

The Internet of Things creates joy and happiness - jason_neylon
http://jasonneylon.wordpress.com/2013/03/22/the-internet-of-things-creates-joy-and-happiness/

======
zenlan
The number of times I have gone to reply to the solar tweet bot with 'yay' or
'good for you'... and then remembered it is not a person. :D

~~~
jason_neylon
Hurrah!

